# Professional Culinary Institute (PCI) in Campbell, California



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

pcichef.com

Has anyone heard of this school, or attended? The school is about 5 miles from where I live and it would be very convenient to attend. California Culinary Academy (Le Cordon Bleu) in San Francisco is about 45 miles away, but I am a little more interested in PCI ... for now. Would love to attend CIA, but I don't know about that right now.

Thanks!


----------



## samigirl (Jun 9, 2007)

did you ever find anything out about this school? its close to where i live too, and wanna know if its any good


----------



## chopsticki3rock (May 10, 2008)

Just went through their interview and tour. I think they don't publicize themselves too much yet because the campus is fairly new. But their 3 year history ever since they've opened is pretty amazing and incredible. I don't know if any one is interested so I won't post them on this yet, but I know I will be attending there starting this July if my financial needs are met.


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2010)

HI ALL!!
Has anybody gone to PCI and could share their experience about the institute? 
I am considering going to this place but would like to get some feed back on others experience here...

Thanks,
Mali


----------

